# Allen Iverson....



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Where would you currently rank AI among the best players? Consider this; this season he's shooting *44.1%* from the field, and is averaging only *2.83 topg*, all while averaging *31.8 ppg/2.9 rpg/8.3 apg/2.33 spg*. Also, do you think he is a possible MVP if the Sixers win 50+ plus games, which seems possible?


----------



## MitchMatch (Jul 20, 2004)

A.I. is lways one of the best players. Kid has so much heart AND game. Pound for pound, most talented player in the League.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Another weekly update on Iverson....anyway...


If the 76ers win 50+ games and his stats remain very close or the same, then he'll easily be a MVP canidate. He's easily one of the best 10 players in the league, and probably cracks top 5 one some people's lists.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I admire everything AI has gone through in his career and his life in the NBA. He got heart, courage, tough, trend setter, represented his country(olympics), fearless, and believes in himself and his ideals, non-comformist. Has earned a couple of scoring titles, mvps, appeared in a NBA finals. He has influenced a new generation of basketball players, and in part has influenced the NBA. cornrows, tatoos, baggy shorts, hip hop.6 feet tall, 165 pounds, a legend...."Practice? Cmon man, were talking about practice.." = "The Answer"

At the rate that hes going, and if the sixers succeed this season, he definetly should be considered for MVP.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

AI> Jason Kidd at this point in their careers, as point guards.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> AI> Jason Kidd at this point in their careers, as point guards.


If you consider their whole/entire career as point guards, who is better? AI or Kidd? The reason Im asking this is that you used the phrase "at this point in their careers" so I wanted to know what you'd think if you considered their entire careers.


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> AI> Jason Kidd at this point in their careers, as point guards.


yea jason kidd is too old


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

SlamJam said:


> yea jason kidd is too old


ignorant you are my friend if you think he has become ineffective because of this. He is still regarded as the best pure point in the game today.


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

mjm1 said:


> ignorant you are my friend if you think he has become ineffective because of this. He is still regarded as the best pure point in the game today.


i never said hes ineffective my friend. i just agreed that ai is better.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

SlamJam said:


> i never said hes ineffective my friend. i just agreed that ai is better.


that is an opinion, many would prefer jason kidd on their team.


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

mjm1 said:


> that is an opinion, many would prefer jason kidd on their team.


uh of course its an opinion i didnt say its fact. but i dont know where the many people would be that want kidd instead.

ai - 31.8 points, 6.0 apg, 4.0 rpg, FG 43.7%
kidd - 12.8, 6.7, 6.4, FG 36.8%

yeah ill take ai


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I wanted to post a similar thread. Allen Iverson, Jason Richardson and Richard Jefferson have been extremely impressive this season. Iverson, IMO, is much more of an MVP candidate than Brand is at the time. He's not turning the ball over as much, shooting at a decent rate and racking up a ton of assists. If the Sixers keep winning, it should be a tight contest between him and Duncan at the end of the season.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

SlamJam said:


> uh of course its an opinion i didnt say its fact. but i dont know where the many people would be that want kidd instead.
> 
> ai - 31.8 points, 6.0 apg, 4.0 rpg, FG 43.7%
> kidd - 12.8, 6.7, 6.4, FG 36.8%
> ...


STATS, you throw stats to backup your arguement. Iverson also shoots 25 more shots A GAME than jason kidd. jkidds court vision, leadership, and point guard skills are more VALUABLE to any team in this league and are unparalleled to any other pg.


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

mjm1 said:


> STATS, you throw stats to backup your arguement. Iverson also shoots 25 more shots A GAME than jason kidd. jkidds court vision, leadership, and point guard skills are more VALUABLE to any team in this league and are unparalleled to any other pg.


at least i post the right stats, ai does NOT shoot 25 more shots a game. he does shoot more but he still has a FG% WAY HIGHER!! im sick of the leadership bs, ai is just as good a leader. and if his court vision is so good how come he is getting fewer assists every year??


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

SlamJam said:


> at least i post the right stats, ai does NOT shoot 25 more shots a game. he does shoot more but he still has a FG% WAY HIGHER!! im sick of the leadership bs, ai is just as good a leader. and if his court vision is so good how come he is getting fewer assists every year??


The offense this year is running more through richard jefferson and vnce carter this season. And do i have to remind you that, ONLY 10 games have been played! And i apoligize, he is taking 16 more shots a game


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

justasking? said:


> If you consider their whole/entire career as point guards, who is better? AI or Kidd? The reason Im asking this is that you used the phrase "at this point in their careers" so I wanted to know what you'd think if you considered their entire careers.


It's still Iverson.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

AI has pure heart and hustle. but his team needs to be more consistent besides him. They have the talent on the roster but they need to step it up more and be more consistent night and night out to help out AI. as good as hes been this year, i dont think they can win 50 games.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I didn't think it would happen with a player like AI, but I think he's becoming one of the few great players in NBA history (the other being Jordan and Magic) who improved their games considerably as they got near (and past) 30 years of age. AI's last season and a quarter have really been impressive.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

EHL said:


> I didn't think it would happen with a player like AI, but I think he's becoming one of the few great players in NBA history (the other being Jordan and Magic) who improved their games considerably as they got near (and past) 30 years of age. AI's last season and a quarter have really been impressive.


I couldn't help but notice that Iverson started his blazing hot streak when he was put at the point guard spot last season.

Could Larry Brown have been holding him back?


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

It's ashame AI didn't want to play the point his entire career!


----------



## monty51524 (Nov 23, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> The offense this year is running more through richard jefferson and vnce carter this season.


Yes, I agree. I think the presence of RJ and Vince have some stats away from Kidd. However, this does not mean that he is a worse player. He is still their leader and although his speed may have diminished, his vision and basketball IQ are two things which I think will always be on a very high level.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

ralaw said:


> It's ashame AI didn't want to play the point his entire career!


Larry Brown made his play two guard, I'm not sure if it was entirely Iverson's choice.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

It was never Allen Iverson's Choice! In that era (Rookie Year) Larry Brown figured he could not play point guard, which was true because of Allen Iverson's shooting mentaility at that time. But as Allen Iverson had grown and matured Jim O'Brien figured it was time to take the leash off. Ever since in just a year and a 25 percent Allen Iverson has propelled to the best point guard in the NBA. And the best Point guard for the 76ers in the last 20 years!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> It was never Allen Iverson's Choice! In that era (Rookie Year) Larry Brown figured he could not play point guard, which was true because of Allen Iverson's shooting mentaility at that time. But as Allen Iverson had grown and matured Jim O'Brien figured it was time to take the leash off. Ever since in just a year and a 25 percent Allen Iverson has propelled to the best point guard in the NBA. And the best Point guard for the 76ers in the last 20 years!


 The only thing is Larry Brown didnt coach Allen Iverson in his rookie year. 2ndly he was happy to be moved to the 2 guard at that time. The leash has always been off for Allen Iverson. If anything hes more "controlled" nowadays. Jason Kidd and Steve Nash still lay claim to that throne.


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

Iverson moved to shooting guard simply because he loves to shoot. Although Iverson still takes some wild shoots during the game, he is more controlled then he was say during the Larry Brown era. I think he has matured alot in his game, he is getting to the line more looking for team mates etc.

I really think when Iverson has slowed down considerably, he can become a very good past fast, shoot second point guard. But for Iverson to have that type of mentality is a totally different topic.

Its very hard to compare Iverson to say Kidd or Nash. He's style is opposing to those two more pure point guards, where they look to past first and shoot second. I wouldnt really consider Iverson a pure point guard in that he looks to shoot first.

I think if Sixers win more than 55+, he will be def one of the favourites for MVP along with Lebron (Lebron will probably get it thus far).


----------



## MitchMatch (Jul 20, 2004)

Best pue PG in the League: Steve Nash

A.I. or Jason Kidd as of right now as players at PG: A.I.

Career wise, who is the better PG: Jason Kidd

As a basketball player, who is better and more overall talent: A.I.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

I agree with most of what you said, but Jason Kidd has never won a championship 2 or 3 years down the line Philadelphia can contend for a championship, New Jersey has a talented lineup that at least it's starting lineup can last for a good amount of time however the bench? The Nets need a more Younger active bench if they want to keep a future alive, because right now they are more bulit to win now then in the future. I predict the 76ers will make the ECF And ECSF before propelling to a 7 game victory over the Phoenix Suns (Yes I think in 2 yrs Phoenix will rise up to the throne as the best in the west because they still run and gun despite having an expected half court basketball game)


----------



## The Effin One (Jul 22, 2005)

i'm confused, people are saying that VC and RJ are having more of the offense on their shoulders, so Kidd's stats have decreased...but...if he's not the focal point of the offense, shouldn't his assist numbers be up, and shouldn't his FG% be WAAAAAAAAAAAAY up since he doesn't have to shoot as much?

i'm sorry 36% on shooting on 12 shots a game (or whatever kidd has) is worse than AI's years where he'd shoot 38% and average 29 a game.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

He doesn't have to shoot as much but he may miss a majority of those shots which may explain his low field goal percentage. The Nets haven't been real good at being a defensive oriented team in particular creating turnovers, so I can project that Vince carter and Richard Jefferson have to take shots, shots that they'll most likely miss, so Kidd's assists probably would stay the same if not decline. Nuff said


----------

